# Gentoo na słabym sprzęcie...

## karatakus

Witam serdecznie. Dopiero zaczynam pracę z Gentoo wcześniej poruszałem się na Ubuntu, ot i całe moje doświadczenie z Linuxem. Wybaczcie więc jeśli moje pytania wydadzą wam się niegodne uwagi  :Wink: . Próbuję obecnie zainstalować gentoo 2006.1 mojej żonie. Żonka sprzęt ma tragiczny, bo jest to Compaq Deskpro EN Celeron 766 128 ram 20 hdd. Moj znajomy głosem autorytatywnym i nieznoszacym sprzeciwu stwierdził,  że Gentoo na tym nie pójdzie... Instalator graficzny poszedł...  :Razz: , chopć jak będzie dalej pojęcia nie mam bo co prawda niby tutaj jest całkiem niezła instrukcja instalowania ale trzeba mieć trochę więcej niż średnie obycie z komputerem (ja niestety na tym polu jestem idiotą, choć idiotą starającym się zmniejszyć ogrom swej niewiedzy). Wiem że mój problem można rozwiąć samodzielnie, ale wiązałoby się to z dużym nakładem czasu którego nestety obecnie nie posiadam...

Czy ktoś minstalował ten system na tak słabym sprzęcie i mógłby mi coś doradzić (system plików konfigurowanie kernele etc)? Jeśli jest sens instalacji gentoo na takim starociu, jakie środowisko graficzne byście polecili? (żonka radzi sobie tylko z windowsem). I co zedytować żey środowisko to odpalało się ze startem systemu.

----------

## Riklaunim

słaby = długi czas kompilacji.

Gentoo będzie działać ale instalowanie czegokolwiek będzie zajmować sporo czasu .

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *karatakus wrote:*   

> Żonka sprzęt ma tragiczny, bo jest to Compaq Deskpro EN Celeron 766 128 ram 20 hdd.

 Mam podobny sprzęt - tyle, że procek to Pentium III 600 MHz i RAMu mam 256 MB. Komputerek chodzi sobie spokojnie w szafie - robi za grzejnik i serwerek do zabawy od czasu do czasu.  :Wink: 

 *karatakus wrote:*   

> Moj znajomy głosem autorytatywnym i nieznoszacym sprzeciwu stwierdził,  że Gentoo na tym nie pójdzie...

 Czyżby Debianowiec jakiś?   :Laughing:  Stawiałem na moim komputerku konfigurację desktopową - KDE (uchodzące przecież za dość ciężkie), OOo, Firefoksa, itp i śmigało. Co do kompilacji - jeśli masz drugi komputer to możesz użyć distcc i sobie ją trochę przyspieszyć.

 *karatakus wrote:*   

> Wiem że mój problem można rozwiąć samodzielnie, ale wiązałoby się to z dużym nakładem czasu którego nestety obecnie nie posiadam...

 A kto z nas posiada? Marne tłumaczenie.  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

 *karatakus wrote:*   

> jakie środowisko graficzne byście polecili? (żonka radzi sobie tylko z windowsem).

 KDE albo Gnome.

 *karatakus wrote:*   

> I co zedytować żey środowisko to odpalało się ze startem systemu.

 Poczytaj o xdm, kdm, gdm.

----------

## karatakus

 *Quote:*   

> karatakus napisał:
> 
> Wiem że mój problem można rozwiąć samodzielnie, ale wiązałoby się to z dużym nakładem czasu którego nestety obecnie nie posiadam...
> 
> A kto z nas posiada? Marne tłumaczenie.   

 

Hmm miesiąc na napisanie magisterki (przy dobrych wiatrach) i praca zajmująca czas realnie od godz. 6.00 do 17.30? Wiem, wiem dzieci w afryce mają gorzej, ale ta wiedza specjalnie nie pomaga  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> karatakus napisał:
> 
> jakie środowisko graficzne byście polecili? (żonka radzi sobie tylko z windowsem).
> 
> KDE albo Gnome. 

 

A jakieś mniej zasobożerne? Fluxbox? Podobno można w nim używaqć menagerów okienkowych. XFCE? Powiedzmy, że wpierw chodzi o niskie zużycie zasobów a później dopiero o łatwość obsługi. Mała chce linuxa - niech się się uczy  :Razz: 

----------

## arach

Ja mam gentoo (w sumie gentoo/fbsd ale nie zaglebiajmy sie w to ;>) na p2 400 + 256MB ramu, obecnie robi za serwerek i dziala calkiem sprawnie. Wczesniej przez dobrych pare miesiecy robilo za desktopa z kde, opera i amarokiem - chodzilo sprawnie. W sumie to w twojej maszynce troche ramu brakuje, bez 256MB ram bedzie ciezko.

EDIT: I zeby nie bylo, trzyma sie bez distcc (glownie przez to ze jest to gentoo/fbsd a nie zwykle gentoo/linux).

----------

## Yatmai

Kurcze 766 + 128MB to NIE JEST żaden złom czy zatrważająco słaby komputer. Gentoo może na nim całkiem fajnie chodzić o ile ładnie je skonfigurujesz, choć na to owszem trzeba czasu  :Razz: 

----------

## ro-x

mialem swojego czasu serwerek zrobiony z Pentium 150, 48 ramu, 3 dyski mniej wiecej po 3,2gb, grafika jakies s3 trio... gentoo kompilowalem z uzyciem distcc i bylem bardzo zadowolony i z szybkosci kompilacji i z dzialania serwerka (ftp, www, ssh, mail - wszystko do wlasnych potrzeb), czasem nawet odpalalem na nim fluxboxa z graficznym linksem/lynxem. to wlasnie byl slaby komp.  :Smile: 

----------

## sza_ry

Jakiś rok temu miałem typowego desktopa na cel 400 i 128RAM. Biegało ładnie KDE kompilowany OO itp. Trzeba było tylko powyłączać co nieco z KDE. Kompilacja fakt jest nieco przydługa, ale jak się w międzyczasie robi inne rzeczy to można wytrzymać  :Smile: 

----------

## KeyBi

U mnie Gentoo stoi na Duronie 800 Mhz 512 MB RAM  :Smile:  KDE śmiga bez problemów, nie narzekam na szybkość. Jedyny problem może stanowić kompilacja niektórych pakietów. Może ona trwać kilka godzin, ale i z tym można sobie poradzić  :Smile:  Mniejsze pakiety zawsze zapuszczam do kompilacji podczasz zwykłej pracy na kompie. Z reguły nie spieszy mi się i nie muszę wszystkiego mieć od razu. Jeżel jednak chcesz mieć środowisko wyłacznie do pracy to chyba jednak nie polecam Gentoo.

Polecam więc środowisko KDE, jednak instalowane poprzez rodzielone ebuildy.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *karatakus wrote:*   

> A jakieś mniej zasobożerne? Fluxbox? Podobno można w nim używaqć menagerów okienkowych. XFCE? Powiedzmy, że wpierw chodzi o niskie zużycie zasobów a później dopiero o łatwość obsługi. Mała chce linuxa - niech się się uczy 

 Z Fluxboksem będziesz miał gromadę roboty przy konfiguracji a tej chciałeś zdaje się uniknąć.  :Wink:  Xfce wydaje się całkiem przyjemne - choć przyznaję, że bawiłem się nim tylko chwilę.

----------

## nmap

Wielokrotnie instalowałem gentoo na różnych architekturach i z mojego doświadczenia wynika ,że czas jaki poświęcisz na kompilacje oprogramowania na takiej maszynie mija się z celem . Nawet jeśli weźmiesz stage3 oraz GRP to i tak bedzie sporo czasu zajmowało zrobienie czegokolwiek. Polecam ci na tą maszynę sory Gentoowcy  :Very Happy:  "Debiana each" . Możesz go w całkiem przystępny sposób zainstalować np. poprzez oprogramowanie debootstrap , lub poprzez sciagniecie tak zwanych "weekly-builds"

http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/

Pozdrawiam

----------

## nbvcxz

@nmap -> wolne żarty

mam poligon testowy na gentoo na P3-600 (wcześniej 128 ram teraz 512) czyli wiekowy sprzęt; Debian chodzi na tym co najmniej tragicznie; fakt - instalacja i konfiguracja gentoo zajmie kilka dni ale efekty w pracy będą co najmniej odczuwalne; uaktualnianie pakietów można robić w nocy więc poza "oczekiwaniem" na skompilowanie pakietu gentoo to same plusy (ale o zaletach gentoo to offtop).

konkludując - instaluj i ulepszaj - będziesz miał dobrze pracujący desktop i chcąc nie chcąc dużo nauczysz się o linuksie

----------

## qermit

słaba maszyna to chyba -

amd k5/6 (już nie pamiętam), 32MB ram, ale tam też da się gentoo postawić

BTW na PII 300 MHZ + 256MB ram da się nawet dobrze pracować

----------

## Yatmai

Wyleje też swoje żale. apt-get..... bardziej pokręconego managera nie widziałem. sporo postów na forum debiana napisałem pytaniami w stylu "jak zainstalować nfs'a bo go w repo nie ma" a odpowiedzi były, że jest, ale pod nazwą nfs-kernel-server. Tylko skąd ja, malutki użyszkodnik miałem o tym wiedzieć ?

Nie, Debian ma kretyńsko zorganizowane pakiety, co tylko wydłuża czas postawienia systemu.

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

czemu przeniesione? typ tematu podchodzi pod OBA czlony TEGO subforum - Instalacja i Sprzęt..

----------

## karatakus

Hmm debian... Hmm. Jakoś mam trochę zastrzeżeń do jego szybkości. Zależności też czasem doprowadzają do białej gorączki, niby zawsze można kompilować, ale... apt-get, ilość pakietów w repo itd. Zainstalowałem małej Xubuntu. Niby system na wszystko, ale zintegrowanej karty i monitora poprawnie nie wykrył.  Odświeżanie max 60... Po trzech minutach zaczęły mnie boleć oczy, po 6ciu przestałem na nie widzieć. Wcześniej był KateOS, ładnie - pięknie, system pod słaby sprzęt, karty i monitora też nie wykrywał; wieszał się gdzieś na początku - cześć i dzięki za ryby... Instalator zaakceptował wybrany try graficzny wykrył kartę i jakoś znośnie chodził (nie musiałem nic w oczy zakraplać), mam nadzieję że to zapowiedź nowej, wspaniałej przyjaźni  :Razz: . (oczywiście coś po drodze lekko skopałem, ale nic to, damy radę :Razz: ). 

Problem w tym, że niby do tego desktopa juz pamięci nie kupię, w tej chwili kość 128 kosztuje niewiele mniej niż cena kompa. A że z zarobkami w Polsce jest jak jest za szybko sobie na nowy sprzęt nie pozwolę.

Co do systemu plików zastanawiam się jak to rozplanować (20 hdd ata): 1g swap, 4 g user, 1 g root, reszta na home styknie? Wszystko na stuningowanym ext3. Chyba w miarę rozsądnie?[/quote]

----------

## Poe

1gb swapu?! nie mając hibernacji ani nic takiego, na Twoj sprzęt wystarczy Ci z 400-500mb gora.

----------

## nbvcxz

swap styknie 500mb ale daj więcej na system i zastanów się nad wydzieleniem var i /usr/portage ; umnie dla porównania na 128gb jest:

```

Filesystem         Mount               Megs     Used    Avail %Used fs Type

/dev/sda5          /                 9279,6   3870,4   5409,2  42%  reiser4

udev               /dev               251,8      0,1    251,7   0%  tmpfs  

/dev/sda10         /home            18127,0   5779,3  12347,7  32%  reiser4

/dev/sda12         /media/inne      36246,6   2985,2  33261,4   8%  reiser4

/dev/sda13         /media/storage   51399,7  27943,1  23456,5  54%  reiser4

/dev/sda11         /opt             18127,0   7972,5  10154,5  44%  reiser4

/dev/sda8          /tmp              4531,7   2176,2   2355,6  48%  reiser4

/dev/sda9          /usr/portage      1811,1   1350,6    460,5  75%  reiser4

/dev/sda7          /var              4531,7   1647,1   2884,6  36%  reiser4

```

----------

## karatakus

Czytałem że niby duży swap się przydaje w czasie kompilacji gdy partycja jest nie-rfs... Zwłaszcza, że przy tak małym dysku wydzielać partycję rfs specjalnie do tego to byłoby marnotrawstwo dysku... Jak już powiedziałem nawet z linuxem jako takim jestem słabo obeznany (ale przynajmniej mam chęć się go poznać), więc wybaczcie jeśli palnę czasem (albo i częściej) jakąś głupotę...  :Razz: 

----------

## karatakus

nbvcxz=> dzięki za radę, ale niestety przy 20 gigach za bardzo raczej nie mam co szaleć  :Razz: . Niech ziewczynina zmieści na tym czego nie zajmuje system chociaż z 10 filmów i swoja ulubiona muzę  :Razz: . 

Portage chyba podlinkuję pod home'a. Co najwyżej komp będzie nocami rzęził (biorąc pod uwagę, że mieszkam w akademiku słuchanie rzężącego "gruchota" miast pogłosów imprez jest o wiele przyjemniejsze:P).

----------

## vutives

 *karatakus wrote:*   

> Problem w tym, że niby do tego desktopa juz pamięci nie kupię, w tej chwili kość 128 kosztuje niewiele mniej niż cena kompa. A że z zarobkami w Polsce jest jak jest za szybko sobie na nowy sprzęt nie pozwolę.

 Nie byłbym taki pewien, czy ten komp jest warty niewiele więcej niż 100zł  :Wink:  (a za 100zł można kupic 256 MB ram-u)

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *karatakus wrote:*   

> Co do systemu plików zastanawiam się jak to rozplanować (20 hdd ata): 1g swap, 4 g user, 1 g root, reszta na home styknie? Wszystko na stuningowanym ext3. Chyba w miarę rozsądnie?

 Osobiście uważam, że takim rozplanowaniem ograniczasz sobie sam przestrzeń na dysku. Nie lepiej zrobić jedną partycję / i swapa? W ten sposób masz zapewnioną największą elastyczność.  :Smile: 

----------

## nbvcxz

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Osobiście uważam, że takim rozplanowaniem ograniczasz sobie sam przestrzeń na dysku. Nie lepiej zrobić jedną partycję / i swapa? W ten sposób masz zapewnioną największą elastyczność. 

 

moja sugestia do osobnego /var i /usr/portage to sposób spowodowana doświadczeniem z działaniem systemu plików na partycji która poza plikami systemu zawiera setki tysięcy pliczków z portage i niekiedy pozostałości po emergeach (/var/tmp) - u mnie to strasznie przymulało; ja dałbym:

```
/ - 4gb

swap - 500mb

/usr/portage - 1gb (w przypadku braku miejsca symlinkowanie /usr/portage/distfiles)

/var - 2gb (w przypadku problemów z kompilacją symlinkowanie /var/tmp - np. dla emerge wine)

/home ~ 12gb (pozostała przestrzeń)
```

to takie moje gdybanie i nie wiem jak zachowa się na na tune ext3

----------

## nmap

Ok czekam na wyniki chciał bym usłyszeć twoją ocenę gentoo oraz koleżanki za kilka dni miesiecy  :Very Happy:  . Na tym sprzęcie to każde emerge to strach  :Very Happy:  . 

Pozdrawiam i życzę udanej owocnej pracy z gentoo na tym sprzecie

----------

## Yatmai

nmap, nie strasz kolegi. kdelibs troche potrwa, ale reszta nie jest tak tragiczna, w końcu nie kompilujesz codziennie  :Razz: 

----------

## nmap

Nie straszę . Ja tylko relanie chciałem mu podkreślić fakt ,że straci mnóstwo cennego dziś czasu na zbędne takty tego już dość marnego procka  :Very Happy: 

----------

## karatakus

Nie strasz... Przeciez luba nie ma zacięcia informatycznego i nie bedzie wypróobwywac co chwila nowych rzeczy. Byle była audacious, mpleyer, office, komunikatory itp niezbedne pierdoły w maxymalnej możliwej wydajności. Dla mnie zaś przygotowanie tego kompa to będzie poligon doświadczalny przed postawieniem własnego Gentoo Sabayon...

SKLEJONE:

nbvcxz hmm chyba masz rację, tak i zrobię...

a shit, nie zauważyłem opcji zmień   :Rolling Eyes:  Przepraszać...

od raku: sklejone dwa posty

----------

## sza_ry

IMHO czas wymagany od użyszkodnika nie jest znacząco większy niż na nowym sprzęcie. Nawet na super sprzęcie nie patrzysz przecież jak trwa kompilacja  :Wink:  chociaż mi się to czasami zdarza  :Very Happy:  Ustawia się wysoki nice, klepie się te kilka komend i zajmuje się swoimi sprawami, a kiedy się skończy kompilacja? po dwu czy dwudziestu godzinach - jakie to ma znaczenie  :Confused: 

----------

## Raku

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> a kiedy się skończy kompilacja? po dwu czy dwudziestu godzinach - jakie to ma znaczenie 

 

ogromne, jeśli program, który właśnie się skończy kompilować za dwie czy dwadzieścia godzin potrzebny ci jest na godzinę temu   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

ile jest takich programow? openoffice sobie kompilujesz od razu po instalacji systemu. reszta softu nawet jakby ci nagle byla potrzebna to dlugo nie potrwa...

----------

## Raku

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> ile jest takich programow? openoffice sobie kompilujesz od razu po instalacji systemu. reszta softu nawet jakby ci nagle byla potrzebna to dlugo nie potrwa...

 

dużo pewnie nie będzie, nie zmienia to jednak faktu, że jak się jakiś znajdzie, to będzie to w sytuacji, gdy jego obecność będzie wymagana właśnie na wczoraj.

----------

## karatakus

Wybaczcie pytanie "idioty", ale jak rozumiem najlepiej jest z LiveCD zainstalować minimalny system zbootsrapować go i potem ebuildowac Openoffica niźli zainstalować go odrazu z płytki?

Rozumiem, że "emerge -e system" nie przebudowuje takiego open_offica...

----------

## nbvcxz

 *karatakus wrote:*   

> Rozumiem, że "emerge -e system" nie przebudowuje takiego open_offica...

 

nie  - OO2 jest w world ale na Boga NIE KOMPILUJ OO2 - daj mu polecenie emerge app-office/openoffice-bin 

----------

## Yatmai

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> IMHO czas wymagany od użyszkodnika nie jest znacząco większy niż na nowym sprzęcie. Nawet na super sprzęcie nie patrzysz przecież jak trwa kompilacja  chociaż mi się to czasami zdarza  Ustawia się wysoki nice, klepie się te kilka komend i zajmuje się swoimi sprawami, a kiedy się skończy kompilacja? po dwu czy dwudziestu godzinach - jakie to ma znaczenie 

 

ja przynajmniej nie mam wyrzutów sumienia że w nocy komp stoi bezczynnie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## karatakus

nbvcxz, wybacz niewiedzą, ale spytam czemu? Nie skompiluje się na tej konfiguracji, będzie rzęzić 4ry dni, błędy, czy co innego?

----------

## nbvcxz

4 dni - około   :Laughing: 

OpenOffice to nie składnik systemu który możesz/powinieneś optymalizować więc czekanie na skompilowanie nie jest warte zachodu - takie "kobyły" lepiej pobieraj w binarkach np. mozilla-firefox-bin czy mozilla-thunderbird-bin

----------

## Yatmai

Ej no, nie znasz potęgi niewiedzy  :Razz:  Postawiłem niedawno kumplowi Gentoo, pokazałem mechanizm portage i puściłem do domu z instrukcjami, tak że sam sobie nawet X'y stawiał... Pare dni później mi pisze, że sobie skompilował właśnie OOo... Żadnych problemów, po prostu swoje postawił  :Very Happy: 

----------

## karatakus

Cóż mały offtop mr. root => kumpel nie wiedział, że czaszka ludzka nie może mierzyć się twardością z cegłą. Założył się, że dyńką ją rozbije. Wygrał 2 skrzynki wódki, wstrzaą mózgu i bliznę, na którą do dziś podrywa panienki...

Przy instalatorze na GTK+ wyskoczyły mi jakieś błędy w montowoniu partycji na rfs'ie i nie wystartowały X'y. To moja indolencja (postępowałem wg. instrukcji), czy tez ten instalator tak ma?

----------

## Yatmai

Najlepsze co można zrobić to odpuścić instalator i postawić "tradycyjnie". Wiele pewniej i wygodniej  :Smile: 

----------

## nbvcxz

ŚWIĘTA RACJA

----------

## sza_ry

OO też się kompiluje bez większych problemów  :Smile:  Albo pyszczy na samym początku, albo kończy sukcesem po kilku godzinach  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Cóż, ja sobie pomyślałem co mi tam, komp i tak nie miał nic do roboty na noc.... Po kilku godzinach kompilacji, wywalił się przy instalowaniu plików   :Confused:   Od tego czasu leje na to, oo-bin nie jest zły  :Very Happy:  ...a chyba większej różnicy nie ma   :Cool: 

----------

## karatakus

Włąśnie się stawiają X'y... Piszczenie co chwila powoduje ataki furii. Mogłem przeciąć ten cholerny kabelek od speakera... a teraz się boję ruszać... Może ktoś wie czy można w trakcie kompilacji zmienić konsolę i wyłączyć to dziadostwo programowo?

----------

## Yatmai

Dla pocieszenia tych co narzekają na słaby sprzęt, w zeszłym tygodniu zacząłem stawiać system na PII 400Mhz + 256 SDR. Po drodze miałem kilka dni przerwy, ale jak tak patrze na czasy kompilacji to są ok 6x dłuższe od tych na mojej głównej maszynie, jednak tworzę sobie teraz paczki tbz2 (głownie dla swojej lubej, która też demona prędkości nie ma, a nie daje już rady z tym jej Debianem ) na i686 więc na przyszłość nie będzie problemu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sza_ry

Nie próbowałem programowo, najwyżej wyciągałem złączkę  :Wink: Last edited by sza_ry on Wed Jan 10, 2007 4:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Belliash

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> nmap, nie strasz kolegi. kdelibs troche potrwa, ale reszta nie jest tak tragiczna, w końcu nie kompilujesz codziennie 

 

czy ja wiem?

mi sie kdebase dluzej kompiluje niz libsy  :Razz: 

W sumie to KDE, QT, glibc, gcc to najwieksze paczki do przekompilowania...

----------

## olejseba

Ja mam genciaka na laptopie cel 933 256 MB ramu 40 GB hdd, i grafika i 830. To fakt instalacja okolo 1 tygodnia, (bez dicca), ale za to, to cos chodzi (bryka). Wcześniej probowalem suse i debiana ale gnome na tych dystybucjach na tym sprzecie byl wyjatkowo wolny i zupelnie nie interaktywny.

Wlasnie na takich sprzetach warto poswiecic troche czasu aby potem cieszyc sie szybkim i stabilnym srodowiskiem pracy (no i zabawy).

Pozdrawiam SebaLast edited by olejseba on Sun Jan 14, 2007 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

 *olejseba wrote:*   

> Wlasnie na takich sprzetach warto poswiecic troche czasu aby potem cieszyc sie szybkim i stabilnym srodowiskiem pracy (no i zabawy).
> 
> Pozdrawiam Seba

 

Zwłaszcza, że taki system stawia się raz a potem tylko aktualizuje i robi aktualne backupy. Gorzej jak przekompilujesz np. MPlayera na procku 400 MHZ, co zajmuje 2 godziny, a potem zorientujesz się, że dałeś nieodpowiednie USE.

----------

## Yatmai

No ja właśnie odpaliłem moje cudo na PII 400Mhz  :Very Happy:  Musze przyznać, że całkiem miło śmiga, zwłaszcza, że wbiłem mu tam KDE  :Very Happy: 

Gentoo na miarę po prostu wymiata  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

No ja też dałem KDE, tyle, że mój procek to K6-2. Kupiłem do tego Rive TNT2 32 MB, uruchomiłem Xorg na driverze nv i śmiga aż miło. A mówią, że KDE jest taaakie wymagające   :Rolling Eyes:  . Wyszedłem też z założenia, że pamięci nigdy za dużo (dałem 2x128MB) a okazuje się, że rzadko kiedy zapełnia się ona powyżej połowy. Fakt, że kompik służy do niewielu rzeczy: obsługa internetowego systemu sprzedaży, odbiór/wysyłanie poczty webmail (Firefox), udostępnianie sieci i miniserwerek wydruku. Oczywiście wąskie gardło to jak zwykle dysk - 12-sto gigowy WDC :

```
hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:    76 MB in  2.01 seconds =  37.76 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   38 MB in  3.11 seconds =  12.24 MB/sec
```

Strasznie rzęzi przy eix-sync, programy uruchamiają się b.wolno itp.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> hdparm -tT /dev/hda
> 
> ...

 

Chyba jedną z lepszych rad na to jest portage w squashfs. Daje to sporego kopa, a jak ma się drugą maszynkę do "squashowania" drzewka to już cud miód, wystarczy od czasu do czasu wrzucić gotowy portage.sqfs (czy jak tam go sobie nazwiemy), zamontować i szaleć. (-;

Co by nie offtopować tak całkowicie w offtopicowym dziale, to dodam, że postawiłem sobie kiedyś w letnie dni Gentoo na kurzącym się w szafie sprzęcie. Wtedy było to:

Cel 300MHz, Asus P2B, 128MB RAM, 6.4GB

Teraz awansowało na wypasiony PII 400 MHz i ma 3 razy więcej pamięci (i dodatkowy dysk 800 mb! ;-).

----------

